# F'n Knee



## jar546 (Aug 25, 2016)

So late last night I was carrying some folded tables and slipped on something that caused me to fall with all of my weight on my left leg as it folded inward and I heard some really funky sounds.  The pain was pretty bad.  The inside of my knee came crashing down onto the floor at a really weird angle.

I can stand on it but the other knee also did the same thing but not as bad so it just hurts a little.  Looks like I'll be going to a knee specialist to get this figured out.  No sleep last night, can't lay on my left side and just attempting to get up to pee is a major painful chore.

Anyone else have any experience like this and the recovery time?  I don't think there is any way I am going to be ready for ice hockey referee camp mid September.  No way.  This sucks.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sounds like you got a visit from "Rocko" and "Three Fingers Charlie" for back due rent, if you know what I mean!

Hope things go ok with the doc!


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2016)

Torn meniscus.  Quite painful.  Not difficult to fix.  Immediate relief. 
Torn ligament.... I'll loan you my crutches....and you will need both.


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2016)

Yep find a GOOD knee Doctor 

Get in as soon as possible and have him do the X-ray or mri

You might try a drug store knee brace for awhile

Plus ice and heat or heat and ice which ever it is. And do it today and at least for a week, do not fudge on this.

ANY prior knee problems???


----------



## fatboy (Aug 25, 2016)

I've had a torn meniscus, as ICE said, painful, but a quick recovery. If the knee went sideways, I would guess ligament damage, hang your skates up for this season. Either way, bummer.


----------



## JBI (Aug 25, 2016)

That sucks Jeff. I had a small tear in the meniscus of my right knee. Surgery was outpatient and I was back at work in a few days, but the surgeon guaranteed me one thing... that I'd be back. Once the cartilage tears it will continue to tear as time wears on. So far, knock wood, I haven't had to go back. But I also am careful not to do anything that could cause a repeat tear.


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2016)

I will eighth the meniscus being no biggie....Anything else good luck and hope it is not too bad!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2016)

Been there done that
Currently on couches foot surgery. 
Not fun.


----------



## linnrg (Aug 25, 2016)

my right one is titanium.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 25, 2016)

May it just be water on the knee and have drained.

I've had the Arthroscopic meniscus repair done in both knees twice.  The last time I had to convince (arque) the surgeon to do the surgery instead of the physical therapy todays insurance practice requires.

Have another tear in the left leg but if I walk with my foot turn out it will eventually work the tear back into place with immediate relief.  The last x-ray reveals it's due for a knee replacement; bone to bone.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 25, 2016)

Have had both knees done for meniscus torn, one about 8 yrs ago and the other 3 yrs ago.  the first one is still good minor aches and pains from arthritis, the other is needing again already. Difference was the doctor, so find a good sports ortho Dr. As for the sound I would bet money on torn ligament, if didn't tear all the way thru may heal but probably need surgery 6 to 12 weeks with therapy depending on how well the Dr. was and your healing is.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Damn, we all sure sound old...........


----------



## jar546 (Aug 25, 2016)

cda said:


> Yep find a GOOD knee Doctor
> 
> Get in as soon as possible and have him do the X-ray or mri
> 
> ...


Nope, strong knees otherwise.


----------



## JBI (Aug 25, 2016)

jar546 said:


> Nope, strong knees otherwise.



Not sure how to interpret that Jeff... LOL


----------



## jar546 (Aug 25, 2016)

JBI said:


> Not sure how to interpret that Jeff... LOL



Always the ballbuster.....  LOL


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2016)

jar546 said:


> Nope, strong knees otherwise.




That is normally a good sign.

I was having a problem and xrayed for first time

Nothing found yea!!!

Now I have a base line


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2016)

The key is blood flow and hydration.  Drink lots of water and put heat on it at five minute sessions ideally once an hour for the first week then switch to cold.  Wall mart has a bag in a sock that you can freeze or heat in a microwave.  Icyhot in a tube works if you are on the go.  Stay away from Salon Pas.  Strong leg muscles are important and with the diving that you do you must have strong legs. Keep them that way. 
Stay away from stairs and ladders.  Roofs are out because you may experience some real pain and fall off the roof.  Most likely there's not a lot that you can do that will make the damage worse....well I suppose you could fall again but everyday getting around should not exacerbate the injury.

Rolling over in bed is the worst huh.  Give it a couple of weeks and you'll be as good as ....a guy in his fifties.


----------



## steveray (Aug 26, 2016)

Who is gonna take health care advice from the guy on 2 crutches?.....


----------



## mark handler (Aug 26, 2016)

steveray said:


> Who is gonna take health care advice from the guy on 2 crutches?.....


Groucho Marx — '*Learn from the mistakes of others*. You can never live long enough to make them all yourself.'


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 26, 2016)

Mark hope you get back on your feet soon without any more trouble.

Jeff isn't your wife a nurse that can offer a prognoses?


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2016)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Mark hope you get back on your feet soon without any more trouble.
> 
> Jeff isn't your wife a nurse that can offer a prognoses?




Now that is a mistake

Mine has had me do some strange remedies and if one does not work she keeps on going!!!


----------



## pyrguy (Aug 27, 2016)

I streched knee ligaments back in 94. Still gives me fits occasionally.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 1, 2016)

JAR, what's the verdict?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 1, 2016)

OK, Right knee, MCL sprain, no surgery.
Left knee, MCL tearing and bad sprain, no surgery.
Take it easy and maybe another week of Naproxen.  It will be probably 6 weeks to 2 months before I can ref ice hockey again OR so I hope so.

Overall, good news, no surgery.  I am off the crutches and only on a knee brace with hinges.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 29, 2016)

If you do get scoped......demand the Iceman therapy cooling system it will reduce swelling (pain) and get you back in days walking (not running). The Icemen is great to have for swelling and works great.


----------

